# PLBM Annual Bass Open on Portage 4-20-2013



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

The Portage Lakes Bass Masters annual open bass tournament will be held on Portage Lakes on 4-20-2013. 
Start time is 7am - 3pm
registration starts at 5am. 
* For a flyer, additional info, registration, rules etc, go to: 
www.portagelakesbassmasters.com
and click on the 2013 open tournaments tab
On-line payments available through pay pal

Hope to see ya'll there and Good Luck!:G


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Entries are finally starting to show up. Warm days does that!  Folks, this is the tournament that helps us raise funds for our annual kids derby held at dist 3 wildlife ponds each year. We usually host @300 kids and their parents. Many OGF'ers attend this. This years event will be May 25. 
More on that later. 
So newbies to the sport as well as veterans, come on out for a day on the water and help make a difference with a great event. Thanks!


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Does anyone know the results of this tourney ? Nothing on the website


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Atwood said:


> Does anyone know the results of this tourney ? Nothing on the website


What website is there that reports on the future? I think I could make good use of that website!!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Atwood said:


> Does anyone know the results of this tourney ? Nothing on the website


lol. . . .Leeabu. Atwood- The big bass open on the 30th (which you are probably referring to) results was posted here same day as event. The guy doing our website left for vacation with his family immediatly after the event. Lucky dog went to Vegas. Results won't be on our web site till sometime next week. Sorry for the confusion. I know the posts look very similar. Thanks for the inquiry! Hope to see ya on the 20th.


----------



## JigFlippinFool (Apr 1, 2013)

anyone in need of a fishing partner for this tourney? I am available, capable and willing to split cost.

best of luck to all the tourney guys this season


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Just got back from a high water washout trout fishin in PA. Alot of my fishing acquaintences are really knocking them back at Portage now. Looks to be a very promising event. Hope to see ya there Sat. Good luck!

PS I do not endorse the forced highlighting of the word acquaintences in my post! Should be a law against that!


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm still wondering how the last tournament went there a few weeks ago. I've ask folks, looked at the Portage website and ask on here, it's top secret I guess.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Really?? 371 people found it? The post begins with RESULTS look at reply #5 Hope you have better luck this time!


----------



## Donator (Mar 22, 2011)

Registration for this event will open at 5:00 a.m. with Hot Coffee and Donuts!!! Can't beat that. We will fish from 7:00 - 3:00. Looks like the rain is out of here and the forecast is for clear skies and a high around 50. Hope to see you all out there as this event helps fund our kids derby on Memorial Weekend...thanks in advance for coming out!!!


----------

